# Terminators and road wear



## HAWK (Mar 5, 2011)

My son has had 28" Terminators on his Foreman for a while now and loves them. My questions is, will riding on hard surface roads put a lot of wear on them? We are heading to WV in a few weeks and where we are staying we may have to do a little riding on the road to get to the trails. Here at home we only ride trails and mud so I'm not sure if road riding will hurt the Terms. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## honda maniac (Jun 17, 2010)

they will wear some for sure but they are a durable tire i would stay of the roads as much as posible


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

I got 28 terms and I gotta take the road a lil way everytime I go ride by my house and my buddy has 29.5 terms he's had his on the road good bit and there holding up great I wouldn't take long road rides but just lil here and there you'll be fine.

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## HAWK (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for the replys guys. I'm feeling a little better about it now. I did find out that we won't be on the road as much as I thought so I think he'll be fine.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Ive got alot of road miles on mine still most of the tread but I did do some burn outs too witch heart them to where I could see it. The back ones will wear faster because they break loose on the road when taking off quick but the fronts show very little wear.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

you should be good aslong as the pressures are up to par


----------

